

New York Taxi Apps Raise Objections From Competitors - davidroberts
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/02/20/172018635/in-new-york-taxi-apps-raise-objections-from-competitors

======
davidroberts
Luddite: "You just don't go and reshuffle the rights that have been in
existence 40 years, just in the name of technology," Kabessa says.

